# Best Manufacturer of Sweepers?



## timm9

Just took delivery of a Bobcat Toolcat 5600 for snow and was thinking about getting a sweeper attachment for the spring, for commercial lots. Can anybody give a little input regarding the better sweepers out there?


----------



## JRSlawn

Bobcat has thier own models for the toolcat. Are you looking for a sweeper or a broom?


----------

